# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الديكور والأثاث المنزلي >  الله يوعدنى بلي اجمل منه فوتوا وشوفوا

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 







السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.



رح تحكوا ليش هيك العنوان 
بحكيلكم تفرجوا وبعدها اشوف ردودكم ؛ هو انا معي حق وله لا 
















..
..
..








..
..
..

----------


## دليلة

معك حق

----------


## ابو عوده

واو   :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
لا لا ما معك حق :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## باريسيا

> معك حق


الحمدلله يعني مش لحالي

----------


## باريسيا

> واو 
> لا لا ما معك حق


مامعي حق ؟!!!
كيف؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (36): 
 :SnipeR (36): 
 :SnipeR (36): 
 :SnipeR (36): 
 :SnipeR (36): 
 :SnipeR (36): 
 :SnipeR (36): 
 :SnipeR (36):

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

والله حلو وبجنن

----------


## باريسيا

> 


شو ؟؟ عجبتك ؟

----------


## باريسيا

> والله حلو وبجنن


والله بيطلع مني 
ههههههههههه
الله يوعدك بلي احسن منها واجمل

----------


## عاشق الحصن

:Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## باريسيا

> 


 :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## دموع الورد

بجنن :Eh S(2): 

يسلموا بروس

----------


## باريسيا

> بجنن
> 
> يسلموا بروس


الله يسلمك ويخليكـ

----------


## ابو عوده

> مامعي حق ؟!!!
> 
> 
> كيف؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
انتي الحق كله

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

ارزاق يادنيا ____________ جكارة فيكي باريسيا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> انتي الحق كله


ربي يخليك

----------


## باريسيا

> 


 :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## باريسيا

> ارزاق يادنيا ____________ جكارة فيكي باريسيا


هههههههههههههههههههه 
احنى بنواسي حالنا 
وندعي من الله يرزقنى بلي احلى منها
دنيا واخره 

وبطل مجاكره

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

> 


 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

راااااااااااااااااااائع

----------


## باريسيا

> راااااااااااااااااااائع


الاروع طلتك عيني

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

ذوقك مع الديكور
 رائع

يسلمووووووووووووووووو
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

ولازم تعمليلي ديكور الفيلا الجديدة 

عنوانها ما بضيع

عند العامود الي بعد الاشارة اول دخلة بعد الشارع على الرصيف الي ملون بالاصفر والابيض

وانت نازلة او طالعة ما بتفرق

اكيد العنوان واضح صح

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## down to you

الله يرزقك ويرزقنا معك
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
كتير حلو
يسلمو

----------


## باريسيا

> ذوقك مع الديكور
> رائع
> 
> يسلمووووووووووووووووو
> 
> 
> ولازم تعمليلي ديكور الفيلا الجديدة 
> 
> عنوانها ما بضيع
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

واضح كتير 
شقلبت مخي على هل الوصف 
ههههههههههههه منين اطلعتلي انت ؟!..
ضحكتني 

شكرا على طلتك وردك ووصفك 
منورني

----------


## باريسيا

> الله يرزقك ويرزقنا معك
> 
> كتير حلو
> يسلمو


أمين 
مرسي الك على طلتك وردك

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## آلجوري

:Eh S(15):

----------

